
Elon Musk shares footage of Boring’s first working car elevator - ashitlerferad
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/26/elon-musk-shares-footage-of-the-boring-companys-first-working-car-elevator/
======
digitalshankar
This is in response to Mark Zuckerberg blasts Musk warnings against artificial
intelligence as 'pretty irresponsible'

[https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2017/07/24/elon-
mus...](https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2017/07/24/elon-musk-
artificial-intelligence-risk-zuckerberg.amp.html)

~~~
digitalshankar
Oops ignore the above comment, it was meant for other post.

